# Stihl pro vs non-pro? What's the difference?



## airdriver100 (Dec 15, 2009)

I am new to this and curious what the difference is between a "pro" model and a non-pro. For instance this morning there is a Stihl 026 Pro for sale on ebay that is getting much higher bids than a regular 026 might. (Item number:	290379299843)

My real interest is in the 361. Is PRO part of the name Stihl put on it?

Curious! TIA for the info....:monkey:

Stihl 032
Stihl 009
Husky 359


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 15, 2009)

on the 026 or the ms260 having pro in the title means that the PRO saw has an adjustable oiler and a de-comp valve. Both are proffesional grade saws.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 15, 2009)

pro saws are easier to work on, last longer and, generally are worth more $$$$


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 15, 2009)

stihlboy said:


> pro saws are easier to work on, last longer and, generally are worth more $$$$



I don't think he's asking about proffesional grade saws vs. hoemowner saws. I think he's asking if having Pro in the name of a model makes it different from the same model without PRO in the name


----------



## Oldsawnut (Dec 15, 2009)

The 361 is a pro saw although it doesn't have a sticker on it that says pro. They pretty much all have the same features. With exception to an extra chain brake on the tank handle. The 361 C-Q.


----------



## airdriver100 (Dec 15, 2009)

*"Pro" used on the badge of the Stihl was my real question.*

I understand that pro saws generally are better, but if Stihl labels a saw "PRO," other than the adjustable oil valve and decomp, are there other differences? ie lighter? more powerful? different crank? piston? exhaust? etc?

On the 361 I can see more power per pound, a major plus, and it has been said it is easier to work on than other saws close to it's size that are not designed for pros.

I appreciate your info!:monkey:


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Dec 15, 2009)

On the 026 - MS260 the difference in the saws is the adjustable oiler and the decompression valve. I have the standard version of the MS260 and it is a professional grade saw - and for me the adjustable oiler and decompression valve are not necessary and did not justify the additional expense.

The saw is small enough that the decompression valve is not necessary. I only run a 16" bar and do not need the adjustable oiler. The only other difference I know is that the standard model runs the oiler anytime the engine is running - the PRO model only runs the oiler when the chain is running......so in theory the PRO model is a better saw if you set your saw down a lot and let it idle for extended periods....and I don't. I cut wood and my saws never idle for more than a minute or two and I have never had any problems with too much oil.....at idle the saw is running 1/12 the cutting speed and the oiler output is reduced dramatically.

The standard and pro saws use the same engine, housing, muffler, etc. and the only difference is the clutch drum and oil drive, the adjustable oiler and the decompression valve....and the "PRO" sticker.


----------



## FATGUY (Dec 15, 2009)

airdriver100 said:


> I understand that pro saws generally are better, but if Stihl labels a saw "PRO," other than the adjustable oil valve and decomp, are there other differences? ie lighter? more powerful? different crank? piston? exhaust? etc?
> 
> On the 361 I can see more power per pound, a major plus, and it has been said it is easier to work on than other saws close to it's size that are not designed for pros.
> 
> I appreciate your info!:monkey:



The only saw that has the PRO option is th 026/ms260. Don't confuse the word pro with proffesional grade saw. There is no 'non-pro' 361. A 361 is a 361 is a damn good saw


----------



## SteveH (Dec 15, 2009)

I am no expert on this, but I believe that nowadays Stihl only adds the term "Pro" in the name to the 260. As others have said, there were some differences, in models past, with a Pro version being offered to several sizes of saws. I don't believe there is a "non-pro" version of the 260 being marketed new, though someone can correct me. The Pro versions, yes, do bring a bit more money in the used market. For most users of a 45 to 55 cc saw or in that size range, the lack of a decomp button is not an issue for starting the saw and the lack of an adjustable oiler is also not usually an issue. They are all good saws and for the right price they all will serve the user very well.


----------



## airdriver100 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Thanks to you all!*

I thought I had seen the "PRO" on other Stihl saws than the 026, but it does not matter. My impression is that "PRO" makes little difference on a Stihl. Same saw, just some extra bells and whistles that are helpful to some, but not all...

I still really prefer the 361 from what I have read here. Although I am hardly a pro, it seems to give a lot of value for the buck...and the back!


----------



## biggenius29 (Dec 15, 2009)

The difference between a 026 (MS260)and a 026 PRO (MS260 PRO) is about $50. That and a decomp valve (worthless on a 50cc saw) and a adjustable oiler.


----------



## chad3 (Dec 15, 2009)

From what I've seen pro saws are lighter with more HP. Also little things are better. They have easier access to parts than non-pro: ex: breather on 361 is outside of the tank on the other side, pop a clip and done. My older saws were a job to get to the breather. Might be other easier jobs. They seems to be a more friendly saw to work on.
Chad


----------



## coolbrze (Dec 15, 2009)

oneoldbanjo said:


> The standard and pro saws use the same engine, housing, muffler, etc. and the only difference is the clutch drum and oil drive, the adjustable oiler and the decompression valve....and the "PRO" sticker.



Not 100% true, per a Stihl Technical Advisor I spoke w/ last year... the 260 has a magnesium crankcase and the 290 has a polymer motor housing.


----------



## Mad Professor (Dec 16, 2009)

FATGUY said:


> The only saw that has the PRO option is th 026/ms260. Don't confuse the word pro with proffesional grade saw. There is no 'non-pro' 361. A 361 is a 361 is a damn good saw



I have two 036 pros, just like the 026 adjustable oiler and decomp. valve


----------



## oneoldbanjo (Dec 16, 2009)

coolbrze said:


> Not 100% true, per a Stihl Technical Advisor I spoke w/ last year... the 260 has a magnesium crankcase and the 290 has a polymer motor housing.



Coolbrze - I don't think you understood the question or my response. This thread is in response to the OP wanting to know the difference between a 026 PRO and a standard 026 (or the MS260 PRO and the MS260 "STANDARD") - and both of these saws are classified as "professional use" saws by Stihl. This thread is not about the difference between an MS290 that Stihl classifies as a "mid-grade use" saw and an MS260 "professinal use" saw. You are right, the MS290 is a mid-grade Stihl saw with polymer body parts while the MS260 is a professional grade saw that has magnesium body parts - but that is not what the original question that started this thread was about. Stihl has made this somewhat confusing by having three saw lines (Occasional use, mid-grade use, professional use) - then taking one of their professional grade saws and making two models (MS260, MS260 PRO). As has been stated above - the 026 PRO (MS260 PRO) has an adjustable oiler and a compression release.....while the 026 (MS260) standard version does not have an adjustable oiler or compression release.

Here is the description from the Stihl website for the "PRO" model.

_"This chain saw takes design to the next step. Lightweight and rugged, the MS 260 Pro is an upgraded version of the MS 260 with all the same quality features for an entry-level arborist. An added decompression valve for easier starts, and an adjustable automatic bar and chain oiler for firewood cutting is what puts the "pro" in this professional chain saw."_

From looking at the Stihl website it does appear that the standard version is no longer being promoted as a model that is available or currently marketed - but there are probably still standard versions on the shelves and lots of used ones that will keep this confusing issue around for a long time.


----------



## porsche965 (Jan 5, 2010)

It will be interesting to see the MS260 replacement in the Strato type saw.


----------



## Log Hogger (Jan 6, 2010)

porsche965 said:


> It will be interesting to see the MS260 replacement in the Strato type saw.



My BIL's outfit is field testing a replacement. He hasn't used it personally but the guys running it tell him it effin' screams. According to him it will rearrange the 50 cc class, but that's coming from a guy who's more loyal to Stihl than he was to any of his wives, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Keith Diederich (Jan 16, 2018)

Pro models have a cast iron cylinder so it is stronger and easier to rebuild


----------

